# March '12 record heat



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah we kind of figured this out already.

_*'Astonishing' heat in March set records for the month*
*** "It's almost like science fiction," weather historian Christopher Burt of the private forecasting company Weather Underground reported last month...."Across the nation, *over* *7,500 daily record high temperatures* were set in March 2012," Weather Channel meteorologist Chris Dolce reported....The warm month came on the heels of the *fourth-warmest winter on record* across the lower 48 states. ***_
Story: http://www.usatoday.com/weather/news/extremes/story/2012-04-01/march-heat-weather/53934124/1


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

It seems like we had that one really ridiculous week that skewed everything. Feels like it's settled back to normal now. Not that that does the snow any good.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2012)

The whole country east of the Rockies has had one freakish winter.  The rest of the northern hemisphere has been actually at or below normal temps.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 2, 2012)

Washington, NJ
April 1, 2011: Snow
April 1, 2012: Mowed my lawn


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

You already mowed your lawn???


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> You already mowed your lawn???



Grass grows above 60 degrees, and while the past few days have been cooler, the whole second half of March was generally around 65-70.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2012)

Already talking about a drought in Mass.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Already talking about a drought in Mass.



Yeah...that's going to be a big problem this summer.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 2, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Yeah...that's going to be a big problem this summer.



Sell your 2011 sump pump and support a local fire department in 2012.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2012)

Wild fires starting up early too:

In Maine and New Hampshire


----------



## bigbog (Apr 8, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Yeah...that's going to be a big problem this summer.



1+
 Especially out in the wild where fish & animals depend on brooks and tributaries to rivers for the needed water.
Lots of little brooks up north that are prone to drying up without adequate snowmelt and rain.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 9, 2012)

they have a no open burn rule in effect for our area. we got high winds and its pretty dry...

something tells me however rain will be heavy in april. Just in time for brown trout season


----------

